# The Legend is back (edit - and here)



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

so pleased to see this - few tweaks to the dial but essentially the same classic






Citizen Chronograph Men's Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch- H.Samuel


Order this Citizen Chronograph Men's Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch online. Free UK delivery when you spend £49 or more. Buy now at H.Samuel. Quality at affordable prices.




www.hsamuel.co.uk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Simon said:


> so pleased to see this - few tweaks to the dial but essentially the same classic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says this one is 43mm. Was the original that same size? I had the Tsuno Bullhead, which was 45mm, but sold it a couple months ago. I love the E210 movement.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Says this one is 43mm. Was the original that same size? I had the Tsuno Bullhead, which was 45mm, but sold it a couple months ago. I love the E210 movement.


interesting - I didnt know that about the original being 45 - I have never handled one
but been tempted to buy on ebay
I hope to see one of these new ones this week
I have 2 Tsuno's and am so impressed by the quality n movement

edit: another UK retailer say its 44mm and found information stating the original was 44mm - ??


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks great. Another Citizen that might have to be added to my collection.

Does it have the Calibre 2100 movement in it?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Nokie said:


> Looks great. Another Citizen that might have to be added to my collection.
> 
> Does it have the Calibre 2100 movement in it?


Yes - elsewhere saw photo of this and it is stamped on back E2100
also it appears its a limited run of 2100


----------



## abccoin (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice to see this! One of my favorites. The later versions were not as nice as the original in my opinion.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

AZ Fine Time has it


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks nice but it’s not exactly inexpensive.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I like it!!!!!!


----------



## Jmb10 (Nov 25, 2020)

I measured my Tsuno at 44.4 diameter.
Almost sold it recently due mainly to it's size but decided it's just too cool. Is the E210 and E2100 the same movement just ninety degrees different?


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Bit of a silly question but why is it a "legend"? Because of it's many features and 200m WR?

The AV0020 also came in titanium btw.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Verdict said:


> Bit a silly question but why is it a "legend"? Because of it's many features and 200m WR?
> 
> The AV0020 also came in titanium btw.


I believe he's saying it's a legend because this watch was generally well received by the watch community and even had a bit of cache by being worn by the Ron Swanson character in Parks and Rec. Another celebrity siting I noticed recently was a past shot of QB Eli Manning wearing this watch when he was a Citizen ambassador. I can say from personal experience, from owning the Tsuno, that this caliber is very impressive. I may consider getting this watch.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Verdict said:


> Bit a silly question but why is it a "legend"? Because of it's many features and 200m WR?
> 
> The AV0020 also came in titanium btw.


not a silly question - and maybe "legend" was overstating it

the 2100 movement is a remarkable piece of engineering: solar powered quartz, complex mechanical, 200+ components, largely hand assembled - the movement only found in a couple of Tsuno models now. This re-release layout was the original form and this white/black Panda dial the original, but not sold for 10years or so. It has been absent from the Citizen catalogue for years (apart from a couple limited editions, titanium model) - this watch was much appreciated back in the day and I always regretted not bagging one - and was delighted to see it back (albeit very expensive). I placed an order yesterday


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Jmb10 said:


> I measured my Tsuno at 44.4 diameter.
> Almost sold it recently due mainly to it's size but decided it's just too cool. Is the E210 and E2100 the same movement just ninety degrees different?


yes, same movement only rotated in case 90degrees anticlockwise for bull-head layout


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> I believe he's saying it's a legend because this watch was generally well received by the watch community and even had a bit of cache by being worn by the Ron Swanson character in Parks and Rec. Another celebrity siting I noticed recently was a past shot of QB Eli Manning wearing this watch when he was a Citizen ambassador. I can say from personal experience, from owning the Tsuno, that this caliber is very impressive. I may consider getting this watch.


Fascinating - thankyou - yes, it was well received, not widely owned, has a super movement. I have a couple Tsunos - and now one of these reissues on the way


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Simon said:


> not a silly question - and maybe "legend" was overstating it
> 
> the 2100 movement is a remarkable piece of engineering: solar powered quartz, complex mechanical, 200+ components, largely hand assembled - the movement only found in a couple of Tsuno models now. This re-release layout was the original form and this white/black Panda dial the original, but not sold for 10years or so. It has been absent from the Citizen catalogue for years (apart from a couple limited editions, titanium model) - this watch was much appreciated back in the day and I always regretted not bagging one - and was delighted to see it back (albeit very expensive). I placed an order yesterday


Well the movement definitely is impressive, I'll give you that. But it's solar powered quarts and mechanical at the same time? Also does it have a screw down crown? I'm impressed at the fact that it has all of these functions with a diver-level WR at 200m. This would be the perfect everyday watch.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

BTW, here's a picture of Eli Manning (on left) wearing this watch. This photo is at least 10 years old, I'm sure, so this is presumably when the original was still being produced and sold.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> BTW, here's a picture of Eli Manning (on left) wearing this watch. This photo is at least 10 years old, I'm sure, so this is presumably when the original was still being produced and sold.
> View attachment 16216942


nice - mine arrives tomorrow


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Here she blows
Really delighted
This is Citizen at their best - (yes you can pay more, but the value proposition here is immense)

Individual & instantly recognisable design (slightly quirky Asymmetrical case)
Decent quality case work (satin finish & high polish)
superb E210 chrono movement - largely hand assembled (amazing at this price point)

Beautiful dial - busy but well balanced - everything well printed, rehaut, tachymeter all aligned - lume even and where it should be on hands and indices. The sub dials stand out for their finish - nice circular graining and polished frames.

The indices are perfectly placed and nicely polished & faceted
The bracelet is comfortable and nicely finished with some high polish accents (similar to my Omega SMP)
The sapphire crystal is crystal clear and shows no blemish
The chrono activation is positive, smooth and resets crisply
and of course, its a ProMaster - so 200m WR

The only thing I would change, the only hint of downgrade is the clasp - feels incongruous with the rest of the watch - a stamped folding clasp similar to those on my cheaper Seiko 5s

Often with watches, there is a diminishing return on expenditure - but I find with Citizen that the more you pay the much more you get -

Clasp aside, I really think this watch is the equal in fit n finish with Swiss watches (and JDM Seikos) in the £3k region - I own a couple dozen (and have owned many more) - this really holds its own up there.
If the look is for you, and the technology (eco-drive powered mechanical analogue chrono with alarm)
then this is a bargain


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Verdict said:


> Bit of a silly question but why is it a "legend"? Because of it's many features and 200m WR?
> 
> The AV0020 also came in titanium btw.


Hi - well, perhaps I was being hyperbolic - when this model was released, it made waves because of the technology and complexity of movement, especially at the price point. A significantly hand assembled movement for a few hundred quid. They were not widely sold/distributed. I have never seen one in person.Always admired online, and am delighted it's reissued.
Mine arrived today and is better than expected


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Simon said:


> Here she blows
> Really delighted
> This is Citizen at their best - (yes you can pay more, but the value proposition here is immense)
> 
> ...


Nice thorough post. Thank you! Question: How does it wear size wise? Does it feel/wear/seem like 44m? Sometimes chronos can appear larger on wrist because of not having a bezel and the watch being "all dial." Does the black ring on the outside change that?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Nice thorough post. Thank you! Question: How does it wear size wise? Does it feel/wear/seem like 44m? Sometimes chronos can appear larger on wrist because of not having a bezel and the watch being "all dial." Does the black ring on the outside change that?


thanks C
actually there isn't a black ring on the outside of this one (there is on the Green Ltd Tsuno - Bullhead) - on this Panda it is high polished and in the photo its picked up reflection from my black T shirt. There is a black internal ring inside the Tachymetre which draws the eye in and reduces the sense of mass

I actually think it wears a tad 'smaller' than 44mm - because though its 44, the slightly unusual A symmetrical pear shaped case means the top section is tapered. Hard to explain but the pics hopefully do.

Not having a bezel which visually closes the dial down means it does have a large open face - but there is quite a bit going on and it fills the dial well - not too much empty space, but neither feeling crowded.

I am used to large heavy watches and though substantial, this doesnt feel too heavy or wear larger than it is at all - I have large wrists (8.25") and this fits well. I think anything around 7" it would be fine


----------



## alexd3498 (Feb 27, 2020)

A bit of a strange question, but what is the packaging like, being a limited edition does it have a limited edition presentation box or the classic promaster look?


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

My 2100 Says Hi >


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

alexd3498 said:


> A bit of a strange question, but what is the packaging like, being a limited edition does it have a limited edition presentation box or the classic promaster look?


different box - its the Green Box found on limited editions

similar to this:





Citizen AV0068-08A Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 Limited Edition - W37101 | Chapelle Jewellers







www.chapelle.co.uk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That really looks great, @Simon. Nice review. Your photo shows a lot of detail I couldn’t see in stock photos. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

So enjoying this watch - they have released another - I like it - 
and ordered it today at 30% Black Friday discount by a UK retailer
what do you think?









CALIBRE 2100


Citizen's most iconic watch is recreated in a stunning limited edition timepiece, discover the Calibre 2100. Packed with features to accompany you from day-to-day, including 1/5 second chronograph, perpetual calendar, 12/24 hour time, alarm, screw-back case and crown, flyback chronograph and...




www.citizenwatch.co.uk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Simon said:


> So enjoying this watch - they have released another - I like it -
> and ordered it today at 30% Black Friday discount by a UK retailer
> what do you think?
> 
> ...


I would be interested to know which dealer, looks a lovely watch and at 30% discount I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

electorn said:


> I would be interested to know which dealer, looks a lovely watch and at 30% discount I would buy one in a heartbeat.


Hilliers has it at 20% discount








Men's Calibre 2100 Limited Edition Eco-Drive Watch AV0097-51L


Men's Calibre 2100 Limited Edition Eco-Drive Watch AV0097-51L Citizen Watches Stainless Steel, 200 Metres, Solar Power, Hillier Jewellers Sale! Hillier Jewellers est un site de bijoux fantaisie et de cadeaux. Nous offrons des bijoux et des cadeaux de qualité à des prix impressionnants et 10% de...




www.hillierjewellers.co.uk





WATCHSHOP - has it at 30%








Gents Citizen Calibre 2100 Ltd Edition Watch AV0097-51L


Citizen Calibre 2100 Ltd Edition AV0097-51L is a functional and attractive Gents watch from Calibre 2100 collection. Case material is Plated Stainless Steel while the dial colour is Blue. The features of the watch include (among others) a chronograph as well as an alarm. In regards to the water...




www.watchshop.com





I managed to show my local Ernest Jones the original advert yesterday and they promise to price match. I actually bought the new white dial one from Ernst Jones a month ago (with only 10%) discount and would have paid full retail

Hilliers also has the new white dial at 20% off which is still a bargain for a brand new issue watch me thinks








Men's Calibre 2100 Limited Edition Eco-Drive Watch AV0090-50A


Men's Calibre 2100 Limited Edition Eco-Drive Watch AV0090-50A Citizen Watches Stainless Steel, 200 Metres, Black , Eco-Drive Hillier Jewellers est un site de bijoux fantaisie et de cadeaux. Nous offrons des bijoux et des cadeaux de qualité à des prix impressionnants et 10% de réduction sur votre...




www.hillierjewellers.co.uk


----------



## electorn450 (Oct 29, 2021)

Simon said:


> Hilliers had it yesterday - but today on their website - its at 20% discount
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Simon, I will get the credit card warmed up and go visit!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Took delivery of the AV0097-51L last night. Duratect DLC-coated stainless steel, sapphire crystal and that stunning blue dial.

































As we've come to expect from the Caliber 2100, the fit & finish on this watch is very impressive, with zero flaws in craftsmanship that I could see.









As @Simon stated, the notable weak point is the stamped clasp (would've been nice to have gotten a milled clasp at this price point). Also, the clasp has no micro-adjust holes, which makes zero sense. Luckily the bracelet comes with two half links, so it is still possible to get a good fit. And the bracelet itself is nice quality with solid links.

I've owned the original black-dialed Caliber 2100 for close to 15 years now and it's still a stunning watch. I'm happy to have found a companion for it.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

kubr1ck said:


> Took delivery of the AV0097-51L last night. Duratect DLC-coated stainless steel, sapphire crystal and that stunning blue dial.
> View attachment 16264117
> 
> View attachment 16264118
> ...


OUTSTANDING
looks even better in your pics than the official ones
what a stunning blue dial
and that signature red alarm hand pops
love it
looking forward to mine arriving Tuesday

Is the finish more anthracite than black?
different pics suggest differently


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Simon said:


> OUTSTANDING
> looks even better in your pics than the official ones
> what a stunning blue dial
> and that signature red alarm hand pops
> ...


Yes I would say so. It's a dark gunmetal that you'd expect from a DLC coating (versus the jet black of PVD). Gives the watch a classy but stealthy vibe. You're gonna love it.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

UK Buyers - new blue limited also on sale 20% discount at John lewis online





Citizen AV0097-51L Men's Eco-Drive Chronograph Date Bracelet Strap Watch, Black/Blue


Buy Citizen AV0097-51L Men's Eco-Drive Chronograph Date Bracelet Strap Watch, Black/Blue from our Men's Watches range at John Lewis & Partners. Free Delivery on orders over £50.



www.johnlewis.com


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

kubr1ck said:


> Yes I would say so. It's a dark gunmetal that you'd expect from a DLC coating (versus the jet black of PVD). Gives the watch a classy but stealthy vibe. You're gonna love it.


yeh, looked classy - gunmetal good description - the grey tone adds depth rather than mono black colour

Is Duratect citizen's form/name for DLC or are they two different techniques/applications?

I am impressed how well this watch wears - despite girth, sits so well and the bracelet is what you'd expect on expensive Swiss watches (and better than many of mine)


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

electorn450 said:


> Thank you Simon, I will get the credit card warmed up and go visit!


Mate - sorry, Watchshop not Hilliers has it at 30%








Gents Citizen Calibre 2100 Ltd Edition Watch AV0097-51L


Citizen Calibre 2100 Ltd Edition AV0097-51L is a functional and attractive Gents watch from Calibre 2100 collection. Case material is Plated Stainless Steel while the dial colour is Blue. The features of the watch include (among others) a chronograph as well as an alarm. In regards to the water...




www.watchshop.com


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Simon said:


> yeh, looked classy - gunmetal good description - the grey tone adds depth rather than mono black colour
> 
> Is Duratect citizen's form/name for DLC or are they two different techniques/applications?
> 
> I am impressed how well this watch wears - despite girth, sits so well and the bracelet is what you'd expect on expensive Swiss watches (and better than many of mine)


My understanding is that Duratect is Citizen's proprietary surface-hardening technology that is separate from the more widely known diamond-like carbon (DLC) coating. Duratect is what Citizen applies to regular titanium to create their Super Titanium product. Since this particular watch is stainless steel, the use of Duratect appears to be separate from the DLC application.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

You guys are really hurting my feelings...

Duratect is just the marketing term for ALL of Citizen's surface treatments, same for Super Titanium, it is just a marketing term, mostly used for watches with Duratect TIC, which is what Citizen calls their titanium carbide coating. The name Citizen uses for DLC is Duratect DLC, but it is simply DLC (though they have their own specific process).

So saying a watch is Duratect is saying nothing, since there is Duratect TIC, Duratect MRK, Duratect Pink, Duratect Gold, Duratect PTIC, Duratect Alpha, etc. It is all explained at length here: The definitive Citizen Titanium Thread / Super Titanium / Ti + IP / Duratect / MRK / DLC | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

CitizenPromaster said:


> You guys are really hurting my feelings...
> 
> Duratect is just the marketing term for ALL of Citizen's surface treatments, same for Super Titanium, it is just a marketing term, mostly used for watches with Duratect TIC, which is what Citizen calls their titanium carbide coating. The name Citizen uses for DLC is Duratect DLC, but it is simply DLC (though they have their own specific process).
> 
> So saying a watch is Duratect is saying nothing, since there is Duratect TIC, Duratect MRK, Duratect Pink, Duratect Gold, Duratect PTIC, Duratect Alpha, etc. It is all explained at length here: The definitive Citizen Titanium Thread / Super Titanium / Ti + IP / Duratect / MRK / DLC | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


great - thanks

Edit - just read your post - not sure I understood half of it, but I am an ignoramous - so, if I get ya right: Duratect is the hardening process and can depending on materials used offer different tones - so this new anthracite it caused by the particular Duratect hardening and not a separate plating?


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

This anthracite color is the result of the DLC (Diamond Like Carbon) coating. Citizen calls this coating Duratect DLC, and it can be applied to stainless steel and to titanium.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Maybe this will clear it up for you:









DLC is always a coating, but there are two methods of applying it:
"The methods for producing DLC films are broadly divided into two types: Physical Vapor Deposition (PVD) and Chemical Vapor Deposition (CVD). The PVD method uses a solid (graphite) as the carbon source and the CVD method uses a gas (a hydrocarbon such as methane)."
Citizen uses the CVD process to apply a DLC film.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Maybe this will clear it up for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK - got it - and is this _also_ a surface hardening/scratch resistant technique?


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Simon said:


> OK - got it - and is this _also_ a surface hardening/scratch resistant technique?


Applying a DLC film results in a hard and scratch resistant surface, since the coating becomes the new surface on top of the steel or titanium.

You could call that "surface hardening", but I personally don't call this "surface hardening", because to me that means hardening the surface layer of the case or bracelet material, and only Duratect MRK actually hardens the material itself, rather than applying a hard coating. But Citizen does combine both surface treatments, so in the case of Duratect MRK+DLC they first harden the surface of the titanium, and then they apply the hard DLC film, but this only happens to a few JDM watches.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Applying a DLC film results in a hard and scratch resistant surface, since the coating becomes the new surface on top of the steel or titanium.
> 
> You could call that "surface hardening", but I personally don't call this "surface hardening", because to me that means hardening the surface layer of the case or bracelet material, and only Duratect MRK actually hardens the material itself, rather than applying a hard coating. But Citizen does combine both surface treatments, so in the case of Duratect MRK+DLC they first harden the surface of the titanium, and then they apply the hard DLC film, but this only happens to a few JDM watches.


BINGO - thanks for your patience - got it


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Simon said:


> BINGO - thanks for your patience - got it


you are welcome!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Simon said:


> Mate - sorry, Watchshop not Hilliers has it at 30%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Simon, I have ordered both to see which one I prefer and return the other. That's the plan anyway!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

electorn said:


> Thanks Simon, I have ordered both to see which one I prefer and return the other. That's the plan anyway!


like your style - I get my blue tomorrow - excited

ps (which side of near the Severn bridge?)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I love my original version.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Simon said:


> like your style - I get my blue tomorrow - excited
> 
> ps (which side of near the Severn bridge?)


On the Welsh side, not too far from Wentwood reservoir.

I am hoping mine arrive tomorrow as well, probably Wednesday though. Really looking forward to getting to see them in person.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

electorn said:


> On the Welsh side, not too far from Wentwood reservoir.
> 
> I am hoping mine arrive tomorrow as well, probably Wednesday though. Really looking forward to getting to see them in person.


Lovely spot - I'm Bristol born n Bred - my dad Newport born n bred 

interested to hear your response to them
my white 210 is a keeper and so impressed am I by it, I am sure the Blue will be my wife's Xmas pressie to me


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Will have to catch up with you when the lurgy is defeated! Well the black one has arrived, number 160. The box is the wrong one though, should have been a Bullhead according to the insert.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

electorn said:


> Will have to catch up with you when the lurgy is defeated! Well the black one has arrived, number 160. The box is the wrong one though, should have been a Bullhead according to the insert.


ah, mmmmm

My box for my E2100 panda was identical to the box for my green Bullhead - just a different metal insert thing

more pics pls

initial toughts?


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Simon said:


> ah, mmmmm
> 
> My box for my E2100 panda was identical to the box for my green Bullhead - just a different metal insert thing
> 
> ...


I am blown away with this watch. It feels quality, looks amazing and just feels premium. I need to get the white dial in hand before I decide which way to go; for the money though, flippin' heck, I think they could both end up in the collection!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Does the bracelet use push pins, friction pins, screws?

Thank you

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

mplsabdullah said:


> Does the bracelet use push pins, friction pins, screws?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Pin & collar


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Pin & collar


Thank you

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Simon said:


> not a silly question - and maybe "legend" was overstating it
> 
> the 2100 movement is a remarkable piece of engineering: solar powered quartz, complex mechanical, 200+ components, largely hand assembled - the movement only found in a couple of Tsuno models now. This re-release layout was the original form and this white/black Panda dial the original, but not sold for 10years or so. It has been absent from the Citizen catalogue for years (apart from a couple limited editions, titanium model) - this watch was much appreciated back in the day and I always regretted not bagging one - and was delighted to see it back (albeit very expensive). I placed an order yesterday


I used to have the black dial version was the only watch I wore for seven years before selling it. Always regret not getting the panda dial. In my opinion it’s the best looking panda dial I’ve ever seen. Absolutely bomb proof watch, mine took some punishment!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have the generation 2 version (AV0050-54A), and absolutely love it. These calibre 2100 Citizens are among my favorite watches. Glad to see they are bringing them back, even if just in a limited production run. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Ordered both white and gunmetal versions to see which I preferred. Kept both!!

I am a bit disappointed with the clasp, it's cheap with pressed sheet metal rather than a nice milled out piece like the originals. Other than that these are beautiful to behold.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Always liked the previous versions however I never bought one for whatever reasons. Caved in the this one.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mplsabdullah said:


> Always liked the previous versions however I never bought one for whatever reasons. Caved in the this one.
> View attachment 16536742


Bravo - beautiful - wearing mine today and loving it


----------



## lookatwrist (Jun 29, 2020)

Am I right that the originals used mineral glass and the reissue is sapphire? Wonder why the clasp got a downgrade, and wonder how easy that is to replace.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

lookatwrist said:


> Am I right that the originals used mineral glass and the reissue is sapphire? Wonder why the clasp got a downgrade, and wonder how easy that is to replace.


Yes the new version is sapphire. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Is the sapphire on this watch flat, domed or beveled?


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

On Citizen's website, they have the Panda variant listed at 20%-off plus an additional 15%-off the discounted price, which works out to be 32% off the list price.


----------



## stevomcgee (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if the older bracelet could fit this new version?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Terra Citizen said:


> Is the sapphire on this watch flat, domed or beveled?


flat


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Terra Citizen said:


> On Citizen's website, they have the Panda variant listed at 20%-off plus an additional 15%-off the discounted price, which works out to be 32% off the list price.


Bargain


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

stevomcgee said:


> Does anyone know if the older bracelet could fit this new version?


How do you even get the bracelet off? Doesn't seem to be spring bars in there. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## lookatwrist (Jun 29, 2020)

mplsabdullah said:


> How do you even get the bracelet off? Doesn't seem to be spring bats in there.


Pin link remover of some kind. Or hammer and pin.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

lookatwrist said:


> Pin link remover of some kind. Or hammer and pin.


You've confirmed the bracelet is held at the lugs by a pin and collar system?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## lookatwrist (Jun 29, 2020)

mplsabdullah said:


> You've confirmed the bracelet is held at the lugs by a pin and collar system?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Sorry no just a guess, that's how my other integrated bracelets are. It's held on the same way the links are.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

lookatwrist said:


> Sorry no just a guess, that's how my other integrated bracelets are. It's held on the same way the links are.


Ok. Thank you for clarifying. 

I'd hate to start banging on it and find out it's another system. Lol

On your other watch do you just push the same direction as the other pins?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevomcgee (May 19, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> How do you even get the bracelet off? Doesn't seem to be spring bars in there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I tried using a paper clip to push either side to release a springbar but nothing moved. I’m also thinking it’s a pin/collar system now.


----------



## lookatwrist (Jun 29, 2020)

mplsabdullah said:


> Ok. Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> I'd hate to start banging on it and find out it's another system. Lol
> 
> ...


Generally yeah, every integrated bracelet watch I've had, used the same system for its main attachment. Sometimes the pin and collar are differently sized, like they are longer.

It's hard to grab with a pin removal tool due to its location, it doesn't always fit in. So those square blocks, a small jeweler hammer, and the right pin can lightly hammer it out usually.

Never had this watch so would be nice to get confirmation or find photos online somewhere before trying.


----------



## stevomcgee (May 19, 2011)

@lookatwrist yeah I’m super close to pulling the trigger. Citizen’s website has a decent discount right now (20% + 10%) and it would be nice buying directly from the maker.


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Simon said:


> Bargain


I pulled trigger on a Panda!
The 15%-off the 20%-off price seems to be no longer available, the day after purchase. I'm glad that I acted fast, but I'm sure that a similar sale will come around again.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Terra Citizen said:


> I pulled trigger on a Panda!
> The 15%-off the 20%-off price seems to be no longer available, the day after purchase. I'm glad that I acted fast, but I'm sure that a similar sale will come around again.


Bravo - nah, in England we never get sales like that - well, we do for a day and then all stock is gone before I get news of it


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

The 2100 arrive. It really is a high quality time piece. I love all of the details. The Panda is much easier to read than my green Tsuno Ltd. Looking under the loop, I am fairly certain that the dial is made out of real silver-anodized aluminum (metal!), with real Geneva stripes. The power meter and date windows look like they were stamped out of the dial while the circular sub-dials have a machined/polished edge. The rehaut also appears to be made of machined aluminum, anodized black/silver with printed text. On top of all of this, the bracelet has many details to admire. The only ding, mentioned by most, is the stamped clasp. However, the stamped clasp is highly polished and looks nice. I've had a Citizen with a stamped clasp before and it was not polished. The polishing definitely takes the stamped clasp up a notch.

693/2100


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Terra Citizen said:


> The 2100 arrive. It really is a high quality time piece. I love all of the details. The Panda is much easier to read than my green Tsuno Ltd. Looking under the loop, I am fairly certain that the dial is made out of real silver-anodized aluminum (metal!), with real Geneva stripes. The power meter and date windows look like they were stamped out of the dial while the circular sub-dials have a machined/polished edge. The rehaut also appears to be made of machined aluminum, anodized black/silver with printed text. On top of all of this, the bracelet has many details to admire. The only ding, mentioned by most, is the stamped clasp. However, the stamped clasp is highly polished and looks nice. I've had a Citizen with a stamped clasp before and it was not polished. The polishing definitely takes the stamped clasp up a notch.
> 
> 693/2100


Well done TC - enjoy
it sure is a beauty and I am really impressed by quality/cost ratio - mechanically/technically interesting, hand made movement in large part, beautifully finished and looks bodacious


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

It possibly looks like the Geneva Stripes are stamped into the dial. Regardless, the light plays off them nicely. The round subdials are definitely machined.


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

One positive aspect that I noticed about the stamped clasp, is that the stamped clasp is really low profile and more comfortable than the sharper machined clasp. On the 2100, the clasp is recessed into the outer side of the bracelet, which is smooth and less prone to snagging on things.










See how they allowed a recess on the bracelet, for the clasp:









Compared to the machined clasp on my Tsuno Racer.
2100 clasp (left) Tsuno Racer clasp (right)









Tsuno Racer Clasp, similar to other machined clasps, has some rather sharp edges both on the inner and outer sides of the bracelet:


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

AV0090-50A 2100 Macro


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Terra Citizen said:


> AV0090-50A 2100 Macro


Great pics TC
one thing that impresses me is the comfort of the bracelet - how do you find it?


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Simon said:


> Great pics TC
> one thing that impresses me is the comfort of the bracelet - how do you find it?


I find the bracelet to be very comfortable and aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I also like the bracelet. I was a little worried about no micro adjustment but thankfully I was still able to get a good fit

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Wearing mine today









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## guniens (6 mo ago)

Hi there!

I'm looking to buy this watch, the panda version (I'm in love with it) but I live in Italy. Unfortunately Citizen doesn't sell this model in my country so my only way is to import it.
I found a brand new from an online seller which cames with box and papers.

How would warranty work? Seller says I have to send back to him (US) and he than send it to Citizen US to have it serviced. Can I still get it serviced in my country? Is it possible to buy a warranty card or have the one that comes with the watch compiled with an Italian AD informations?

Thanks
Regards


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Its a great watch and even at retail price a bargain
I dont know how warranty works and whether it is transferable - I doubt it
But given that it comes with a 5year warranty, Citizen are confident in their product - 5year warranty suggests the actuaries have done the maths and dont expect it coming back. Worst case, unlikely, scenario it breaks and you post it to a service centre in Europe and pay for a new movement


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks @Simon.

This would be the sole Citizen timepiece for me if it were a bit friendlier to mortal wristed watchnuts. Such a lovely cracking watch!


----------



## guniens (6 mo ago)

Simon said:


> Its a great watch and even at retail price a bargain
> I dont know how warranty works and whether it is transferable - I doubt it
> But given that it comes with a 5year warranty, Citizen are confident in their product - 5year warranty suggests the actuaries have done the maths and dont expect it coming back. Worst case, unlikely, scenario it breaks and you post it to a service centre in Europe and pay for a new movement


Thanks!
I pulled the trigger a couple of days ago and I'm waiting for it to arrive! I paid like 650EUR and that's accounts like 200EUR of shipping/import fees so not bad of a price I think. Can't wait!


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Terra Citizen said:


> AV0090-50A 2100 Macro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeManiaCmoon (6 mo ago)

Yes this is an amazing Citizen. I had one I bought it pre-owned on the bay in 2010ish for $150 lol..I reluctantly sold it for 200 cash in 2014, seems like yesterday. I need another one. With sapphire crystal and mine had a machined scissor clasp. It was a beast and fit and finish way above the 200 price point. The current price is about right for this watch. I have 5 Citizen watches now. I must acquire another one of these.......anyone selling??


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

I am not selling mine. I wore the 2100 out to dinner last night. When I looked down at the watch, the light was bouncing off the bracelet, reflecting all the lights. It looks so nice at night.
I even use the alarm function. It is loud enough to wake me up from a nap.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@LeManiaCmoon Welcome to the forum


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Great watch. The black dial was my daily wearer from 2008 until I sold it it 2015. The panda is the best looking panda dial out there imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guniens (6 mo ago)

@Terra Citizen @Simon 
Sorry to bother you guys but I just received my watch and I have a couple of questions:

does the watch have a screw-down crown? I have a Seiko Samurai which has screw-down crown and I was impressed when I saw this Citizen's crown turn freely. It would my first push-pull crown watch and I would like to have a confirmation
Do you know how to re-align the chronograph second hand? I know there's a procedure but it seems to not work (also tried the all-reset procedure)
Thanks!


----------

